# Best portable device for writing?



## Cheydinhal (Jul 21, 2016)

I need a portable device that I can use to write when I am out and about, but a laptop is too cumbersome to carry on my person. Would anyone know of a smaller alternative that I can use to write with? and perhaps download ebooks at the same time with? Currently I'm using my iphone 4s but the battery does not last long enough when I am out and about.

I'm not too up with current technology so I'm basically trying to modernise myself.


----------



## JCFarnham (Jul 21, 2016)

I guess something like a kindle fire would for that? Alternatively steer away from iPhones and you'll get much better battery life.. But it's personal preference I guess.

I write almost exclusively on my HTC one when out an about. And as long as it's at least half charged I never seem to have an issue.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Jul 21, 2016)

Pen and paper - the batteries never die!  

I've tried using my Kindle Fire and (if scale back the screen brightness and put it on Airplane mode) the battery does last for quite awhile. But ... while it's not bad for notes, it's pretty awkward any actual writing (I guess if you're fine with using a phone it would be an improvement). 

Anything without a real keyboard will be subpar (in my opinion). If I can't use my computer (out and about or whatever) pen and paper is still my go-to. (Don't forget to use both sides and recycle when you're done :wink


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Jul 21, 2016)

With Scrivener now out for the iOS, if for some reason my macbook wasn't an option, I'd do an iPad with keyboard attached. While in China recently, my laptop saw about half the work of normal because my wife had her iPad with keyboard. Because I use Scrivener for writing, and I'm on the mac/apple side of things, that's what I'd do. Serious writing? Yeah, I'm laptop, but if pressed to it iPad would work just fine.

iPad battery life is pretty sweet, and if actually trying, it'd be even better.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jul 21, 2016)

TheCatholicCrow said:


> Pen and paper - the batteries never die!
> 
> I've tried using my Kindle Fire and (if scale back the screen brightness and put it on Airplane mode) the battery does last for quite awhile. But ... while it's not bad for notes, it's pretty awkward any actual writing (I guess if you're fine with using a phone it would be an improvement).
> 
> Anything without a real keyboard will be subpar (in my opinion). If I can't use my computer (out and about or whatever) pen and paper is still my go-to. (Don't forget to use both sides and recycle when you're done :wink



I'll have to agree with you. Portable device? A notebook and pencil is as portable as you can get and gets the job done great.


----------



## JCFarnham (Jul 21, 2016)

I guess I'm weird then for finding on screen keyboards easy to write with!


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 21, 2016)

I use my laptop. I've been considering alternatives, and I've been checking out cheap Windows tablets. They run normal windows but are tablet size. I've been eyeing a ten inch NuVision tablet from the Microsoft store. It runs in at around $250 Canadian and comes with a bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## Devor (Jul 21, 2016)

TheCatholicCrow said:


> If I can't use my computer (out and about or whatever) pen and paper is still my go-to. (Don't forget to use both sides and recycle when you're done :wink



Pfft, I hate writing on the back. I give them to the kids to color on.


----------



## La Volpe (Jul 22, 2016)

You could try a netbook, if those are still around? Basically a small-scale notebook. I think some weigh around 500 grams, with 5 inch screen.


----------



## DragonGurl (Jul 26, 2016)

Cheydinhal said:


> I need a portable device that I can use to write when I am out and about, but a laptop is too cumbersome to carry on my person. Would anyone know of a smaller alternative that I can use to write with? and perhaps download ebooks at the same time with? Currently I'm using my iphone 4s but the battery does not last long enough when I am out and about.
> 
> I'm not too up with current technology so I'm basically trying to modernise myself.



I use a kindle with a portable keyboard by iwerkz. It works fine if my laptop is not an option.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jul 26, 2016)

I usually write on my laptop or phone (nexus 4, with google drive so I can jump between writing on the two computers).

 But I've been looking into the windows surface pro's because they have not just touch-but pressure sensitive screens which allow you to draw directly onto your writing. They also come with blue tooth connected keyboards. My friend has one and if I were looking for a new tablet right now for writing, I think I'd end up getting one.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been playing with Scrivener on the iPad, pretty danged sweet, as I use Scrivener on my other computers. So far, I haven't found a bug and it hasn't been out long.


----------



## Saigonnus (Aug 19, 2016)

I have Microsoft Office on my IPad, works well if I am out and about and don't want/ can't take my laptop with me. Gives me something to during teacher meetings when my input isn't needed. With ICloud or dropbox, and a good amount of megas with my phone, basically I have storage for all my stories if I want, though usually I just work with one or two at any given time, which will fit in the tablet without cloud storage.


----------



## Gurkhal (Aug 21, 2016)

I hope this don't come along as a bad answer, but I kind of think that a pen and papper combo are thebest device for writing, at least for me.


----------



## Saigonnus (Aug 21, 2016)

Gurkhal said:


> I hope this don't come along as a bad answer, but I kind of think that a pen and papper combo are thebest device for writing, at least for me.



I am sure it works for many people Gurkhal, just not for me. I simply cannot hold a pen for that long in a stretch, so the technological writing is preferable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurkhal (Aug 21, 2016)

Saigonnus said:


> I am sure it works for many people Gurkhal, just not for me. I simply cannot hold a pen for that long in a stretch, so the technological writing is preferable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, to each their own.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Aug 29, 2016)

Hell, I'm lucky to be able to read my handwriting any more, let alone writer's cramp, which just plain sucks, heh heh.



Saigonnus said:


> I am sure it works for many people Gurkhal, just not for me. I simply cannot hold a pen for that long in a stretch, so the technological writing is preferable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 11, 2016)

I use the Kindle Fire, the Logitech bluetooth keyboard (Amazon.com: Logitech Bluetooth Multi-Device Keyboard K480 for Computers, Tablets and Smartphones, Black (920-006342): Computers & Accessories), the Microsoft Word app, and Dropbox. I can access the file from anywhere with an internet connection, and using the Dropbox app on my computer, the file gets saved locally every time I make a change to the document.

One thing worth noting - MS Word is not available for the Kindle, but it is for the Android, and it's free. What you need to do to get it is download the 1 Mobile Market (or similar app, which gives you access to the regular Android app store), and install it from there. MS Word does work just fine on the Kindle Fire once it's installed.

I have also used my phone and the Dropbox app, but I found the screen to be too small, and the screen keyboard really doesn't work for me when composing.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2016)

I write on my phone using OneNote. It's fast, easy, and convenient (and inconspicuous if I'm struck by inspiration in the middle of class, haha). My laptop is bulky and slow to boot up/unlock, so it's out of the question for writing on the go. For someone with a slimmer, faster laptop, it might be more doable--tablets are also good if you want to make your writing portable. They have the power and features of a laptop minus the bulk.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Oct 12, 2016)

Haha, you guys are making me wish I had money so I didn't have to write on my parents' Windows Vista desktop. O_O


----------



## Chessie (Oct 12, 2016)

Gurkhal said:


> I hope this don't come along as a bad answer, but I kind of think that a pen and papper combo are thebest device for writing, at least for me.


I focus the best when writing in a notebook, but my hand gets cramped after a while. I tend to do my writing either in Scrivener or on the tablet my husband bought for me. The tablet has a large screen and a dettachable keyboard, it's also portable and I can write anywhere...like upstairs, outside, whatever. Because I get bored easily and will find the slightest excuse to push my writing off.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 6, 2016)

I use a little HP 11 inch 2-in-1 for my portable writing.  It fits in my bag nicely and can be flipped around to tablet mode if I choose, though I normally use the keyboard to write.  It was a little expensive but it's also a good little machine.  And hey, any computer you can stuff in your purse is just awesome, right?


----------



## carroll (Jan 20, 2017)

I often write on my smartphone.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Feb 22, 2017)

Small update: I fried my MacBook a while back and while scouting which one to buy next, I started playing with the iPad Pro. Seeing as I have an iMac for photoshop, and I loved the pencil, I went with th 12.9 iPad with 128GB and after many frustrating attempts at a keyboard that functioned well... I added the Logitech Create. Working in Scrivener most of the time, editing in Word, doodling maps with apps and the pencil... It's a helluva mobile setup if you're in the Apple ecosystem.


----------



## LuxMyalis (Feb 24, 2017)

I always carry a notebooks and pen with me. I find there is something about writing my ideas, characters and thoughts out in my own handwriting. It makes me feel more connected to them.


----------



## Graceless Liar (Apr 6, 2017)

I use a MacBook Air for all my writing, even at home. It's light and thin enough to carry around. It goes everywhere with me, and is one of the best purchases I ever made.

Before I had it--and should there ever be a time when I can't use it--I use my iPhone with an apple wireless keyboard. It is a very nice keyboard and weighs less than the phone itself. I've also never run out of batteries on it, even after hours and hours of use. And with Scrivener on the iOS, going between the two devices is absolutely painless.

(I am not apple person. I own and have owned pc's for years which I continue to use for any kind of heavy duty computing, like gaming. I just believe in the right tool for the right job, and that combination above is very right for me)


----------



## pmmg (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't think I would try this at all. I don't even like typing emails on those tiny touchscreens. Think I would just cart around a laptop if I was not at my proper writing spot.


----------

